# moon phase



## swift4me (Apr 10, 2010)

I was cutting chestnuts at my place with my neighbor last week for fence posts. The Basques around here are adamant about cutting trees for fenceposts or beams only on a waning moon, saying the stay insect free and strong much longer. They also like the winter months, but they really believe in the moon phase.

I've searched for a "scientific" explanation, but was curious what anyone here could add.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 10, 2010)

Because they are Basques? I'm unfamiliar with any scientific reason. Now, taking them in the winter or late fall, yes, when the water levels are the lowest in the tree. Spring would be the worst time to get them.


----------



## swift4me (Apr 10, 2010)

One of the ships in Columbus' fleet, along with many of the best built European ships for hundreds of years, were built here in the Basque country, ( northwestern Spain and southwestern France). I live in a 200 year old stone farmhousehouse with all original chestnut beams and much of the original chestnut flooring.

Cutting in the winter made alot of sense, versus spring or summer, but the moon phase thing is still a mystery.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## BobL (Apr 10, 2010)

swift4me said:


> One of the ships in Columbus' fleet, along with many of the best built European ships for hundreds of years, were built here in the Basque country, ( northwestern Spain and southwestern France). I live in a 200 year old stone farmhousehouse with all original chestnut beams and much of the original chestnut flooring.
> 
> Cutting in the winter made alot of sense, versus spring or summer, but the moon phase thing is still a mystery.



Maybe the night time bug eaters can see the bugs better by the light of the brighter moon so by the mid waning moon the bug count is lower than at other times


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 10, 2010)

The pull of the moon on tree sap may be a part of it . 
Lunar planting and harvesting and all that .

Also , when I was in the north of Sweden , I was told that tree felling and timber milling were seasonal , due to insect infestation and rot susceptibility.
Autumn may be the off-season 
The finer details of it I cannot remember .


----------



## BlueRider (Apr 11, 2010)

*biodynamic farming*

I guess because I live in wine country I am familiar with the moon phase aspect of biodynamic farming. I had not known of any moon phase aspect to working with wood. Most of the biodynamic wine is nasty stuff, But I would still be curious to hear more about milling wood acording to the moon phase.

here is a link about biodynamic farming:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biodynamic_agriculture


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 11, 2010)

Better talk to some of those old hilbillys in Kentucky... They have a moon phase for everything from gardening, fenceing to which direction to wipe their butts! lol

Rob


----------



## woodsrunner (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know of any real science that supports the moon phase stuff. It has been discussed in my career circle sometimes but no one I know has done any real research on it. As for the bio-dynamic farming, that is pure hogwash. Mystic mumbo jumbo. 

Scott


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Apr 11, 2010)

well I don't have an explanation but I am certain that my wood is more randy during the waxing of the moon, comes every month like clockwork.

swift4me I was up your way a few years ago and that is some of the most beautiful land I've seen


----------



## YarraValleyDude (Apr 11, 2010)

you need to research Apogee and Perigee, heres a brief explanation.....

The apogee and perigee of the moon have a definite affect on the weather and tides here on Earth. When the moon is at Apogee, the furthest distance from the Earth, it has less gravitational pull. Weather conditions can be more stable and the tides more predictable. When the moon is at perigee, closer to the Earth, there is much more gravitational pull and it can whip up the tides and cause weather to become more unstable.

I'm a subscriber to this theory and plan my fishing trips around it,it has great merit as can be seen from the catches we now get.
Understanding this theory is the difference between a good fisherman and a great fisherman, this applies to hunters too.
The closer the moon is the more agressive the animals feed, all animals and inscets too.


----------



## swift4me (Apr 12, 2010)

I fully agree on moon phases for fishing and hunting. 

But I still can't see how it would affect sap levels in a tree. 

Thanks for the responses though.

Pete


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Apr 12, 2010)

You get ready for some american company you just let me Know when the barn is for rent, I'd love to repeat this trip some day absolutely stunning country and people.


----------



## swift4me (Apr 12, 2010)

*you did it right*

Seeing the Pyrenees from one end to the other is an amazing trip. We live on thre western end and the farm is about 1600 ft. elevation, but the high Pyrenees in the center are impressive. They're still skiing up there now and the hiking is incredible in the summer.

Pete


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 12, 2010)

Pete , 
you could test out the theory . 

Follow this , well almost follow it . 
Plant , till , weed , etc as per directed with one difference , do so at the exact opposite time of the month to the calender , that is , 14 days before ( or after) the listed date.
The proof of the Lunar pudding will be in your garden


> April 2010
> 11th-13th Favorable Days For Planting Root Crops, Extra Good For Vine Crops. Set Strawberry Plants.
> 14th-15th Poor Planting Days. Break Ground Or Cultivate.
> 16th-17th Favorable For Planting Beans, Corn, Cotton, Tomatoes, Peppers, And Other Above Ground Crops.
> ...



Keep us posted with garden progress reports . 

cheers , 
Jock


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 12, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> Pete ,
> you could test out the theory .
> 
> Follow this , well almost follow it .
> ...



American farmers feed the world, do you think they sit at home waiting for the moon??? The farm crops here (where i live) and also the HUGE fields of veggies here, are planted according to the weather, not the moon. We plant "plants" to make a living, and if the moon made much difference, trust me, folks here would be paying attention to it.

I plant more than one garden EVERY year, as did my parents and granparents before me. We never worried about what the moon was doing, other than how a clear night affects the last frost of the season. Our gardens always do better than average, so...

Of course, i'm not superstitious either...

Rob


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 12, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> American farmers feed the world, do you think they sit at home waiting for the moon??? The farm crops here (where i live) and also the HUGE fields of veggies here, are planted according to the weather, not the moon. We plant "plants" to make a living, and if the moon made much difference, trust me, folks here would be paying attention to it.
> 
> I plant more than one garden EVERY year, as did my parents and granparents before me. We never worried about what the moon was doing, other than how a clear night affects the last frost of the season. Our gardens always do better than average, so...
> 
> ...



And that has what to do with the lunar calendar ?


By the way , American farmers do not feed the world , they like all farmers feed some of the world .
And like many farmers the world over , they plant by the season .
They also , like many farmers , use chemical fertilizers to boost plant growth .
The moon has an influence on the weather


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Apr 12, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> American farmers feed the world, do you think they sit at home waiting for the moon??? The farm crops here (where i live) and also the HUGE fields of veggies here, are planted according to the weather, not the moon. We plant "plants" to make a living, and if the moon made much difference, trust me, folks here would be paying attention to it.
> 
> I plant more than one garden EVERY year, as did my parents and granparents before me. We never worried about what the moon was doing, other than how a clear night affects the last frost of the season. Our gardens always do better than average, so...
> 
> ...


Pump enough federalize , genetic modifications and roundup on it I'm sure the little ole moon means little. 
It has nothing to do with superstition, It's just do hard for modern simple minds to grasp, flowing with the rhythm of nature. 

Since we started super farming , the world population had quadrupled and when the oil that makes it possible stops You can bet you but the ole moon will once again be sought out.


----------



## stipes (Apr 13, 2010)

*Lol!!!*



Sawyer Rob said:


> Better talk to some of those old hilbillys in Kentucky... They have a moon phase for everything from gardening, fenceing to which direction to wipe their butts! lol
> 
> Rob



Remember Bro...Light of the moon you plant your above crops,,dark of the moon you plant below crops,,like taters,,turnips,,ect....LOL!!

Oh,,forgot to say too...Dont ever plant anything when the sign is in the bowells. You'll be wasting your time!!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 13, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> And that has what to do with the lunar calendar ?
> 
> 
> By the way , American farmers do not feed the world , they like all farmers feed some of the world .
> ...



First of all, i never said American farmers were the ONLY one feeding the world, but we do a big part, and a HUGE part of it is FREE to other countries...

Secondly, i do pay attention to the weather, and plant by the weather, but i don't use chemical fert. to boost plant growth, so don't lump everyone into one catagory... I'm not the only one NOT using chem fert either...

Rob


----------



## stipes (Apr 13, 2010)

*Rob gotta say this for ya and pick on ya...*



Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, i never said American farmers were the ONLY one feeding the world, but we do a big part, and a HUGE part of it is FREE to other countries...
> 
> Secondly, i do pay attention to the weather, and plant by the weather, but i don't use chemical fert. to boost plant growth, so don't lump everyone into one catagory... I'm not the only one NOT using chem fert either...
> 
> Rob



Since your comment about folks in Ky....LOL!! You come here and work for a company my friend has,,he will give you just 1 simple instruction for layin sod...Green side up!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 13, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, i never said American farmers were the ONLY one feeding the world, but we do a big part, and a HUGE part of it is FREE to other countries...
> Rob


 Don't go changing your story now . Your original one is plain for all to see .


----------



## diesel&coffee (Apr 13, 2010)

ask any police officer in a big city and an ER nurse.. on full moons u see alot more "crazy" things come into the hospital and police stations opcorn:

SO yes the noon the out there!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 14, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> Don't go changing your story now . Your original one is plain for all to see .



Yes it is, and here's my EXACT quote for everyone to see again,



> American farmers feed the world, do you think they sit at home waiting for the moon???



Where did i say ONLY American farmers feed the world? Is it your reading or comprehension skills that are lacking? 

Rob


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 14, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes it is, and here's my EXACT quote for everyone to see again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> American farmers feed the world, do you think they sit at home waiting for the moon???



Yep , there it is "American farmers feed the world " . a flat statement , no qualifier .
Your boast fell on its face , as do all fallacies .
Keep your lies and jingoistic claptrap to yourself . 
And watch your mouth .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 14, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> Yep , there it is "American farmers feed the world " . a flat statement , no qualifier .
> Your boast fell on its face , as do all fallacies .
> Keep your lies and jingoistic claptrap to yourself .
> And watch your mouth .



Yup, it's YOUR comprehension skills that need help. thanks for clearing that up for me.

Rob


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 14, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yup, it's YOUR comprehension skills that need help. thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Rob



Stop trying to sqirm of the hook that you hung yourself on .
You claimed that American farmers feed the world . No mention was made of any other farmers contributing to the task .
Why try to deny it ? .
If you now want to change that statement , 
admit your mistake .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 14, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> Stop trying to sqirm of the hook that you hung yourself on .
> You claimed that American farmers feed the world . No mention was made of any other farmers contributing to the task .
> Why try to deny it ? .
> If you now want to change that statement ,
> admit your mistake .



Come-on man, cut the anti American BS... GROW UP and chill out, no one was putting American farmers up on a pedistal, and the thread was about the moon. I made the statement in THAT context, and you are on some rant about a completely different subject. 

American farmers DO feed the world, and NO we aren't the only ones... No need to go all weird about it... Now, go out an "fondle" your chainsaw or something.....cause i'm done with your anti American childish rhetoric.

Rob


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 14, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Come-on man, cut the anti American BS... GROW UP and chill out, no one was putting American farmers up on a pedistal, and the thread was about the moon. I made the statement in THAT context, and you are on some rant about a completely different subject.
> 
> American farmers DO feed the world, and NO we aren't the only ones... No need to go all weird about it... Now, go out an "fondle" your chainsaw or something.....cause i'm done with your anti American childish rhetoric.
> 
> Rob



What anti american bs ? I'm directing my posts to you and you alone , how hard is that for you to comprehend ? 

No matter how many time you say it , and no matter how many belt buckles it is stamped on , it does not become true . American farmers do not feed the world . Retro fitting a qualifier to a statement only works when accompanied by an admission that the original statement was wrong .
Trying to wipe the egg off your face by the cowardly tactic of asking someone of anti american sentiment is beneath contempt . 

As for your "fondle" your chainsaw " comment , what a nasty and vile creature you are.


----------



## gwiley (Apr 14, 2010)

diesel&coffee said:


> ask any police officer in a big city and an ER nurse.. on full moons u see alot more "crazy" things come into the hospital and police stations opcorn:
> 
> SO yes the noon the out there!



My wife served a few years as an EMT and will testify to this. It really doesn't matter in that case whether there is any science behind it - the fact is that they are more busy during a full or nearly full moon.

Seems a little far fetched to think that the moon has a physical effect on things like sap - otherwise we would need to specify the lunar cycle when we weigh stuff like gunpowder for precision reloading or pharmacy (where grains count).


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 14, 2010)

When i was younger i used to make fun of the old timers and their hoakie superstitions but i find as i get older, many of them have at least some truth.I worked as a bouncer for a few years and the nuts really come out around the full of the moon. I know first hand that cattle bleed less if you dehorn them in the dark of the moon.


----------



## BobL (Apr 14, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, i never said American farmers were the ONLY one feeding the world, but we do a big part, and a HUGE part of it is FREE to other countries...



FWIW, have a look at these 
The US imports twice the amount of beef it exports, 
The US exports just 3.8% of the the worlds wheat crop. 
Of the other main world grain, rice, the US produces 1.3% of the worlds rice and exports 0.4%.
12% of children in the US go to bed hungry 
To satisfy the world's sanitation and food requirements would cost only US$13 billion- what the US and EU spend on perfume each year.
1 in 6 US senior citizens eats an inadequate diet


----------



## Ollbuster (Apr 14, 2010)

Come on Bob, as far as exports go that all may be true, BUT...
I am from the middle of the country and the make a decent wage and the poor eat BETTER than I do.
We have in a town of 100,000 no less than 3 private soup kitchens and 3 homless shelters.
Be very careful quoting stats when there source is suspect and/or you don't know the motivation behingd them.
I personaly know a person that goes to a food pantry and they make more than I do.
If a person goes hungry in the US it is because they didn't look or ask for help.

Dan


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 14, 2010)

Ollbuster said:


> Come on Bob, as far as exports go that all may be true, BUT...
> I am from the middle of the country and the make a decent wage and the poor eat BETTER than I do.
> We have in a town of 100,000 no less than 3 private soup kitchens and 3 homless shelters.
> Be very careful quoting stats when there source is suspect and/or you don't know the motivation behingd them.
> ...


 Agreed, but don't over look the drug addict parents that will and do let their kids go hungry so they can get their fix.


----------



## BobL (Apr 14, 2010)

BobL said:


> FWIW, have a look at these
> The US imports twice the amount of beef it exports,
> The US exports just 3.8% of the the worlds wheat crop.
> Of the other main world grain, rice, the US produces 1.3% of the worlds rice and exports 0.4%.


This is standard info - verifiable across multiple websites - they could all be wrong of course.



> 12% of children in the US go to bed hungry.


Further investigation shows this is not quite incorrect - well the bit about them going to bed is not correct, maybe it's because they do not have a bed? In 2009 about 3% of households in the US often did not have enough money to buy food [http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2004/01/Understanding-Poverty-in-America]. Although its a small % it apparently still translates into a lot of people. US Agriculture secretary, Tom Vilsack, claims there there are ~17 million children in the US that often go hungry. But I don't worry about it much because it's peanuts compared to the numbers in the third world



> To satisfy the world's sanitation and food requirements would cost only US$13 billion- what the US and EU spend on perfume each year.


This is from the WHO website I think - yeah just another commie agency I know - I wouldn't trust them one bit.



> 1 in 6 US senior citizens eats an inadequate diet


This is from the Meals on Wheels website. The hunger rate for SS is between 1:8 in Mississippi to 1:50 in ND. Seniors - who needs them anyway I say.


----------



## Ollbuster (Apr 14, 2010)

Bob you just made my point, yes they don't have enough money but they do get food, through food pantries, meals on wheels or soup kitchens.
Just because they don't have the money does not equate to their going to bed hungry. That is buerecratic double speak.
Like I said I wasn't arguing the facts.

Generaly "facts" need to be looked at, whom presents them can give you a clue to there validity.

For the record I think the moon has an effect on many things...


----------



## olyman (Apr 14, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes it is, and here's my EXACT quote for everyone to see again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both---


----------



## olyman (Apr 14, 2010)

And watch your mouth .[/QUOTE]

careful now sawyer--hes another keyboard tuff--


----------



## Andrew96 (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope I don't upset anyone with my thoughts...friendly discussion here.....

I'm usually right on side for dispelling a USA myth but I think you guys are confused here. The US 'used' to be a big food exporter. Things have changed now though. They are a giant 'Feed' producer, large 'Food Product' producer, not a Food exporter. Big difference when you look at compiled data. They produce tons and tons of grain, but unlike Canada (or other countries around the world), they further process it into products for human consumption, and animal feeds of all kinds (very generalized of course since a lot more stuff is made so it counts as a product to export...not a grain). If you only look for exported 'grains' they will have a declining export over the years. They are producing more though...just not exporting it as a whole grain by the boat load. You may also not know that they stockpile it (to ensure a constant supply so no one over here goes hungry in a bad year)...other countries don't...they export 100% of what they produce and get really hungry, or increase imports when they have a bad year. Yup, they do import more beef than they produce...but they export the feed for all of those animal products they produce, or import. 

For those on the other side of the world...there are a few countries involved here each taking care of a different part of the big picture. We have areas that you cannot produce good crops on (short cold growing season), they are beef country now. Though there are many problems with the system....it does utilize the geographical areas with what they can get the best yield from, regardless of what side of a line on a map they are on. 

I don't think you can suggest child hunger (which will be caused by many things) has anything to do with US food exports...or blame farmers with hunger across the population. Just like poorly educated people don't have anything to do with the paper industry (paper required for books). With any large population studied (USA is a large country that keeps fairly good records...even if the data isn't too flattering), you'll dig up lots of problem situations. Not many single countries with such a large population keep good records right beside the bad ones.

As for American farmers feeding the world (Rob really meant US farmers)....well...they have some great growing seasons for 'our' little world over here...The North and South Americas...they do their part. I too don't worry too much about countries on the other side of any of the oceans surrounding 'us'. 

As for the moon...it affects everything else on the planet...though it might just be a small affect...I cannot see how trees would not be affected somehow...even if we don't know yet. I think this is why the scientist from the Americas are growing things up in space...to figure out this sort of thing. What are the scientists from the other side of the world doing?

Geez...long post....might be more than my two cents worth here.


----------



## Iron Mike (Apr 15, 2010)

BobL said:


> This is standard info - verifiable across multiple websites - they could all be wrong of course.
> 
> 
> Further investigation shows this is not quite incorrect - well the bit about them going to bed is not correct, maybe it's because they do not have a bed? In 2009 about 3% of households in the US often did not have enough money to buy food [http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2004/01/Understanding-Poverty-in-America]. Although its a small % it apparently still translates into a lot of people. US Agriculture secretary, Tom Vilsack, claims there there are ~17 million children in the US that often go hungry. But I don't worry about it much because it's peanuts compared to the numbers in the third world
> ...



From the Australian food bank website:

11% of Australian adults and 12% of children live in poverty, and the numbers are growing.
2.2 million Australians don't have enough money to take care of basic needs such as housing, clothing and food.
13% of Australian children live in jobless households
In Australia up to a million children don't always get enough to eat
The aged, 'singles' and the 'working poor' have become the new battlers in Australia
Hunger is a largely hidden social problem and many victims suffer in silence. The victims could be a child, unemployed or elderly person in your street.

Each year, two million Australians will rely on food relief and around half of them will be children. These children will often go to school without breakfast, or to bed without dinner.


As far as the WHO figure of 13 Billion to feed and sanitize the world: 

If Ausies would give up the drink, they could cover half of that:

At the community level, the estimated economic cost of alcohol misuse to the Australian community in 1998-99 totalled $7.6 billion, and this estimate includes associated factors such as crime and violence, treatment costs, loss of productivity and premature death (Collins and Lapsley, 2002). 
( from the Australian bureau of Statistics.

And my intellectual laziness could go on and on if I wanted to google, copy and paste to slam any country I wanted..... I'm sorry Bob...your point was?


----------



## stipes (Apr 16, 2010)

*Bob,,,I know this isnt a milling coment....*



BobL said:


> FWIW, have a look at these
> The US imports twice the amount of beef it exports,
> The US exports just 3.8% of the the worlds wheat crop.
> Of the other main world grain, rice, the US produces 1.3% of the worlds rice and exports 0.4%.
> ...



But this day in time here what is killin the USA is greed....You have alot of people that wants to get all they can grab and the hell with the rest of anyone....Back in the 1950's Michigan was 1 of 8 states that produced 36% of the *WORLD'S* GNP.....I dont know if that is the way down under....I hope it isnt,,cause if things dont change here,,we aint gonna make it....


----------



## BobL (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sorry if you missed the irony - unlike others that posted here my point was I did not get on a high horse and say "We feed the world", neither the US nor Oz can feed its own people properly let alone feed the world properly. Several months ago the average size of new houses built in Oz began to exceed the average size of new houses built in the US - this is a sad statistic give that at the at the same time numbers of homeless people per head of population is at our greatest point in recent times.


----------



## stipes (Apr 17, 2010)

*Whats so bad here...*



BobL said:


> I'm sorry if you missed the irony - unlike others that posted here my point was I did not get on a high horse and say "We feed the world", neither the US nor Oz can feed its own people properly let alone feed the world properly. Several months ago the average size of new houses built in Oz began to exceed the average size of new houses built in the US - this is a sad statistic give that at the at the same time numbers of homeless people per head of population is at our greatest point in recent times.



All the factory jobs gone bye,,bye overseas....Now we got all this cheap azz crap comin frm 3rd world countrys and alot of people cant buy much except to try to survive....I'm pretty lucky I'm still workin...We used to be the greatest industrial giant in the world,,but I'm prayin this company I work for can stay here for about 20 more years.... Whats so bad my friend,,,there are people workin,,but still starvin,,,jobs that dont pay jack sh*t..The working poor as they are called....I know alot of friends I worry about,,but what can you do....Why I mill,,take my mind off this crappy world news ya hear about...


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 18, 2010)

Andrew96 said:


> I
> As for American farmers feeding the world (Rob really meant US farmers).....



Then Rob should have put a bit more thought into his post . 
Quoting a jingoistic belt buckle slogan in place of fact just does not cut it in an international discussion .


----------



## imagineero (Jun 10, 2010)

another thread hijacked by politics - shame on you all and especially you Bob! 

to bring it back on track, I wouldn't be surprised at all if the moon phase has some effect on wood harvesting. I know for a fact that the moon has an affect on digging dirt out of a hole. At a certain time of month you wont have enough to fill it in. At others you will have an excess.

In asia everything is done by the lunar calendar - planting to harvest to burning furlough fields. There is a long literary history regarding lunar cycles and farming, and not just related to plants either. I've read several texts describing when a hog ought to be slaughtered according to the position of the moon.

Its not all as mysterious as some of you might think. The fact that the moon exhibits a significant force upon the earth is well understood by anyone with a marine background who has seen what causes springs, neaps and astronomical tides. There's a lot of gravity involved, and if its enough to affect the height of every bit of ocean in the world by as much as 2 to 3 metres in come places, why wouldnt it effect other things as well? This isnt superstition, its basic science on a big level.

Shaun


----------



## BobL (Jun 10, 2010)

imagineero said:


> another thread hijacked by politics - shame on you all and especially you Bob!
> 
> to bring it back on track, I wouldn't be surprised at all if the moon phase has some effect on wood harvesting. I know for a fact that the moon has an affect on digging dirt out of a hole. At a certain time of month you wont have enough to fill it in. At others you will have an excess.



That's a new one on me - by how much?


----------



## imagineero (Jun 10, 2010)

not a huge amount, but enough, and depends on the size of the hole. but its pretty consistent. you need to dig the dirt out onto plastic to really notice the effect otherwise you'll lose some back into the grass/soil. I was pretty surprised when some farmers were telling me about it but i had a go and sure enough.

It's not really all that surprising i guess... how much does all the water in the oceans weigh by comparison? The moon has a powerful enough effect to swing all the water on our planet around quite nicely.

Shaun


----------

